# Movies with good X-on-1 fights?



## skribs (Nov 29, 2013)

Most martial arts movies have an X-on-1 fight.  It might be 2-on-1, it might be 10-on-1.  However, almost all of these fight scenes involve both of the following cliches:  the one-hit wonderpunches that knock the bad guy out in a single blow, and the "we're going to attack you one-at-a-time like we're controlled by someone using a bad strategy in Risk."  There are a few movies I've seen, however, where there is actually a solid 2-on-1 or multiple-people-on-one fight.  This is when multiple bad guys attack at once (for more than just one or two attacks) and the loner has to use speed, mobility, and cunning to come out of the fight victorious.  The bad guys in these fights also tend to be able to take a hit or two, and actually make the loner use defensive techniques (instead of just preemptive attacks).  I find these make for some of the best fight scenes.

The two movies that come to mind are Jackie Chan's Who Am I in the rooftop fight scene (horrible movie, but this scene is worth it), and Donnie Yen as Ip Man fighting 10 black belts.

What are some movies you would suggest?  The criteria for a good X-on-1 fight is:
1)  The bad guys are smart enough to simultaneously attack.
2)  The bad guys are at least close to the skill level of the loner (enough so that attacking together they pose a great threat).
3)  The bad guys do not go down in a single punch.
4)  Little to no use of wires.

I'm also fine with amateur videos done for youtube


----------



## billc (Nov 30, 2013)

Here is one, the last fight in the movie "Yakuza" one swordsman vs a couple of others.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 30, 2013)

Old Boy (the original, freaking hollywood) hallway fight scene.
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## Mauthos (Dec 2, 2013)

The Raid Redemption is a pretty good movie which IIRC covers all the criteria you listed quite nicely in a number of the fights.


----------



## Instructor (Dec 2, 2013)

Ip Man has to be right up there.  Also pick any Segal movie...


----------



## Stickgrappler (Dec 2, 2013)

Donnie Yen's new movie Special ID - not one but two multiple attackers scene. Can't be helped though - parts of the scene were group waiting for one guy vs Donnie but got the most part I think it may be what you are looking for


What you are probably not looking for but cool fight is the penultimate fight in Tony Jaa's Tom Yum Goong aka The Protector - he breaks the joints of fifty three BG's iirc


----------

